# Analogue Drums releases... another drum library *yawn*



## dylan (Jan 24, 2013)

_Just what everyone needs... another drum library. I'm obliged to tell you about our new one anyway._

*Fat Stacks* is a natural sounding vintage club kit. With small drums for a big sound, this kit can set the tone for a range of styles that need an organic, lively beat. We think it sounds good for R'n'B, hiphop, funk, raw drum'n'bass, and even acoustic tracks. With several mic layers to blend, the sound of the kit can go from snappy and clean to gritty and lofi with the twist of a knob. There are 4 snare variations and two kick variations to keep things interesting.

*Details*
Fat Stacks is compatible with Kontakt Full Version (v3+), and mappings for Slate Digital Trigger are also provided. Sound samples, video demos and more product details are here: http://www.analoguedrums.com/details-fatstacks.php (Fat Stacks Kontakt Edition)

*Pricing and availability*
The kit can be purchased and downloaded directly from the Analogue Drums website www.analoguedrums.com for $19 (USD). It is a 4.5GB download.


----------



## JRokujuushi (Jan 26, 2013)

You make it sound boring and nobody's replying, so let me be the first here to say that this kit is NOT boring, and it has an awesome, tight, funky sound to it. I'm looking forward to my days off work so I can get some proper playtime with it, but I'm already loving the sound just from noodling around with it.


----------



## offbeat-music.de (Jan 27, 2013)

+1 
This kit sounds great and is very well programmed. And this is true for every one of your drumsets!


----------



## dylan (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, appreciate the feedback. This kit has turned out to be one of my personal favorites, it's nice to be able to forget about the many hours of programming and just play the thing now!


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 28, 2013)

Sounds killer!


----------



## synthnut (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Dylan,
I have bookmarked your site .....I downloaded Big Mono and really like the programing ....No more cramped feeling on the keyboard !!....The tone on these drums is GREAT !!!.....Thanks so much for sharing ....I'm sure you will have no problem in the future selling the variety of drums that you have done such a good job on .....Good Luck !!....Jim

BTW ....STOP YAWNING !!!.....Your drums are a refreshing wake up !!!...


----------



## Ed (Feb 12, 2013)

These as described seem quite deeply sampled, is that correct? Is that how they play?


----------

